# Goat Polio & Dexamethasone



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Can't find via search-
Goatkeeping 101 lists dex for polio but not how many mg per # or how often
Can't find anything but posts that say 4.5 cc or 5 cc. Per 100# per 24 hrs? 
Help please.
Thanks!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Generally dexamethasone is 1 cc per 100 #. I do know that when you are dealing with serious accidents the vet will administer more. 
Goat polio is dealt with Thiamine or B-complex, B-Complex is used more often as it is more readily available. You will want to give Thiamine or B-Complex intramuscular, both take a formula to get the accurate dosage for your animal.
See this for formula:
http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=66.msg152#msg152

You can use both together, giving the Thiamine IM while giving the B-Complex sub-q. 
Tam


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Tammy.
Got the B info just couldn't find specifics on dex. 
However, even more confusing now is that my vet wrote dex 2mg and 1cc/50# on the bottle I had gotten this spring.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I had a buck come down with Polio a couple of years back. I gave him 5cc of Dexamethasone - 1 time a day, for 3 days. It is given to reduce brain swelling. I used FORTIFIED B-Complex only on him and gave him 5cc 2-3 times per day, and he had Naxcel for 5 days. I started backing down on the dosage of B-Complex only when I knew his vision had returned, he wasn't unsteady on his feet anymore, and his appetite was returning. He was given no grain - just baking soda, small amounts of Alfalfa, browse and grass hay. This buck when not in rut, weighs over 200#.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Dexamethasone comes in two different concentrations-2mg/ml and 4mg/ml, so maybe yours is a different concentration than the one Tammy referred to.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep mine is 4 mg


----------

